# meal/morio worms



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

is there a way to stop them turning into them aliens and subsequently beetles? or even a way to delay it as long as possible


----------



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

i think you can keep them cool that works not sure tho..


----------



## regtuck (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi, Giant Mealworms are the ones that turn into the aliens, and can apparantly be delayed from changing by introducing them to Mr Fridgedaire.
Morioworms (or Superworms) do not change into beetles if they are kept together like a hippy colony, and are okay at normal room temps, unless you live in a sauna
Reg.
ps The way things are at the moment, you could be in the same situation as me and bought a tub of worms labelled "Morios" when they have actually been Giant Mealworms, so no changing should have happened. My beardie no lika da aliens. P at H (of course)


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

so whats these super worms people keeping going on about i only knew about mini normal and morio meal worms 
as these a diffrent species or what :lol2:

if google is anything to go by super ones are morios


----------



## regtuck (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes, Giant Mealworms are mealworms that have been enhanced to be bigger, and they are a completely different family from the Morio worms (or Superworms).
If I can remember correctly, the mealworms are Tenebrios melitor, and the Morios are Zophobus morio, (or something very similar). I didn't do latin at school!


----------



## Goja (Oct 4, 2012)

Just read that Morio shouldn't be kept in the fridge unlike mealworms... Unlike what the seller told us! :censor: So now i took them out of it and they look dead...

Unlike mealworms they do not turn black when dead (from what i read) so i do not know... Are they extremely long to wake? When you take a morio with some twizzers, they react extremely furiously;

Now they simply can't move. I see their legs and head making minimal movment though... Making me think they didn't die from cold but now they waked, they're processing their death..? Hope someone can tell me.


----------



## regtuck (Oct 7, 2012)

*Bad info from seller*

:welcome:Yes, it's only mealworms that can be life-extended by using the fridge (and even then NOT the freezer compartment!). You should see life in the Morios now that they are out of the fridge, but do not give them any extra heat like a radiator or heat mat, they really only need normal room temperature with a small piece of carrot or cabbage stalk for moisture with oatbran or wheatbran as substrate for them to eat and bury themselves in. That should be all they need to recover. You may lose one or two though. If they start to change into aliens (that look like the facehuggers in the Aliens films) then you've been given Giant Mealworms, not Morioworms (also known as Superworms). My Beardie will not touch the aliens.
Reg


----------



## regtuck (Oct 7, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## Goja (Oct 4, 2012)

They are morio, that's sure. They still not moving after +12 hours at ~20C°... What to do :/ 

Swyped from Tapatalk (with mistakes surely)!


----------



## regtuck (Oct 7, 2012)

If they do not react in their usual twisty way when picked up with tweezers, then they are probably beyond helping by now. TBH I think they have had it!
However, its just as well to leave them another day before disposing of them, as sometimes nature can surprise us all. Good luck


----------



## Goja (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah I'm not going to throw them anyways since I want a refund from the seeker who told it's too kill them (...) As said they move like a person in coma would.

Swyped from Tapatalk (with mistakes surely)!


----------

